# Advance Equipment - Hand Tools



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Advance Equipment - Hand Tool Give Away*

I was talking with DeAnne of Advance Equipment today about DrywallTalk and all of the features of the site.

They have been mfg (drywall and other) hand tools for 4 generations under private labels for many of the manufacturers we already know. Chances are you've already used some of their tools.

I told her that a "give away" on DWT might be a good way to establish their own brand recognition and she really likes the idea. I'll find out more details tomorrow and let everyone know what she says.


:thumbup:
(For full disclosure, they will be making our mixing paddle and maybe our 3 Point Creaser for us.)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

More giveaways. I like that. Wonder if GM would like to give away a new Tahoe, so I can replace my '03. 



rhardman said:


> (For full disclosure, they will be making our mixing paddle and maybe our 3 Point Creaser for us.)


The field supervisor and I were looking yesterday at some gaps left by some of the boarders at a reno in a high rise hotel, and he mentioned your creaser. I think he's starting to dream about having them on the bazookas.

Another guy was mixing some concrete fill there in a empty mud box (with the bag turned inside out, so things didn't run away), using a knife. Thought of your mixer again.

I got to put on that concrete fill. Thought about all the Vario I could've used instead, but couldn't, because Rebel's company isn't getting back to me with answers to the questions I emailed early this week, so we can place an order.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Yes more give aways....Advance Equipment*

I talked to DeAnne (Shallcross) again today and this is what she came up with to make it fair for everyone.









Each day next week (Monday - Friday) the first 2 guys that call her at 3:00 eastern time *and mention DrywallTalk* will receive:

1 Cyclone Pivoting Mixing Paddle whistling2
1 complete set of Advance Equipment *Cool Grip II* taping knives including
the 12, 10, 8 and 6 inch (knives).
1 "No Slip" Stainless Steel mud pan









You can find their phone number at the bottom of the page at www.advance-equipment.com


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

cool


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Way to go Advance!! You have been around the longest in making drywall knives. Good to see you here and making friends. We will buy more! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey JustMe,
Vario said they wouldn't be available to order before Dec.
Am anxious to get some on hand, too. Soon we can.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Don't forget the Advance Tools Give Away This Week!*

3:00 Eastern time.

Details above if you haven't seen them yet.:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Over on the bazooka tape creaser thread, Rick posted: 



rhardman said:


> *It looks like calling in the middle of the day (Advance Give Away) may not have been the easiest way to do it. That was my idea to make it fair. Anyone interested in the Advance Tools should call DeAnne when they can, I'm sure she'll accommodate the Give Away contest as best she can (at any time).:thumbsup:


So I did call DeAnne up today, at about 11:30 (A.M.). No problem. Nice to talk with. Everything but the mixer are on their way. Mixer will be coming a couple weeks later, when a mold for them is finished.

Her #: 773.287.8220


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, I phoned outside the 3pm thing too and they hooked me up. Actually i'm pretty stoked to try the stuff out.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The knives and pan came from Advance yesterday. They have great tools! And I think they have the best pan in the market! 
Thanks Advance for letting me try your tools! I will be ordering more.
Knowing you have been making knives a little before I was born  I figured you would have a good one. You do! Good job! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently for we Canadians, Princess Auto can order just about anything in the Advance Catalogue, in addition to what PA is beginning to stock.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> The knives and pan came from Advance yesterday. They have great tools! And I think they have the best pan in the market!
> Thanks Advance for letting me try your tools! I will be ordering more.
> Knowing you have been making knives a little before I was born  I figured you would have a good one. You do! Good job!
> Thanks again!


We love Advance! Just had their Pans, Knives and Mixers out on a customer's residential site yesterday. Everyone loved their tools. I asked one of the finishers to set down his knife for a second and try the Advance out really quick. Came back 20 minutes later and he had completed all of his handwork (top edge of the wall against a tongue and groove wood ceiling) with the Advance 8" Cool Grip Stainless Steel Knife. He said, "Now this is a nice tool. I really like it. Works great... nice and straight blade... very nice." This was coming from the mouth of a taper that's been taping for over 25 years. 

A lot of people haven't heard of Advance because of the fact that they have been private labeling some of the best tools over the years... making tools for other brands that you might have used (liked at one time and then wondered whatever happened to the quality.) Hmmm... What happened was many of the companies that once had Advance making their tools have now went to China for manufacturing. I guess drywaller's will just have to get use to Advance bringing it to you first hand. Well, it's nice to see that professionals feel that Advance makes some of the highest quality products in the market, because they sure give it their all.

We carry every single item from Advance... everything: http://www.walltools.com/store/brands/advance/

By the way, Wall Tools will be giving away some special Advance Hand Tool Kits free with a variety of purchases very soon. Watch our facebook page for details. We'll be adding some photos of the job I was talking about too. Very soon... www.facebook.com/walltools

Nice to see some positive feedback for Advance in here. Good luck with the contest guys!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Brandon, I should have mentioned you carry them! Glad you chimed in! Sorry! 
For the best service in town_____Buy from WallTools! :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> We carry every single item from Advance... everything: http://www.walltools.com/store/brands/advance/


Brandon,

Then maybe you could answer for me what exactly these are for:

http://www.walltools.com/store/adva...s1-8-211ss1-4-211ss3-8-211ss1-2-211ss3-4.html

For installing bead? Coating it? ..........?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Then maybe you could answer for me what exactly these are for:
> 
> ...


for the round ones,taking off the excess mud when coating bullnose,the square one ?????? diy tool ?????


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The knives and pan came from Advance yesterday. They have great tools! And I think they have the best pan in the market!
> Thanks Advance for letting me try your tools! I will be ordering more.
> Knowing you have been making knives a little before I was born  I figured you would have a good one. You do! Good job!
> Thanks again!


Hey Tim, 
I'm glad to hear you like our tools. As I mentioned to you on the phone, Advance will have the NEW Cyclone Mixer designed by Rick Hardman available within the next couple of weeks as well as the 3 point creaser wheel. We always put the professional contractor in mind when manufacturing our tools. Thanks for your support! We appreciate it. 
DeAnne
:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> for the round ones,taking off the excess mud when coating bullnose,the square one ?????? diy tool ?????


I hope DeAnne reads this (or suppliers at least). If we knew what they were really for, maybe we'd buy more of them!!


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Guys,

The Advance outside stainless steel and inside stainless steel radius tools are used for finishing all inside and outside corners for drywall and plaster.

These are also available in plastic which is ideal for pools, plaster and stucco jobs. I hope this helps! 

DeAnne


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Then maybe you could answer for me what exactly these are for:
> 
> ...


Hey JustMe,

Sorry it's taken me a couple days to jump in and reply. Thanks for the question. The tools your are inquiring about are Advance Outside Corner Tools. These tools are designed to fit a variety of outer radius dimensions (most popular being the 90 degree, and 1/2 bullnose) of all types of bead - tape-on, paper faced, etc. These tools come in handy when you need to finish the outside face of the bead or angle. I've seen many finishers use a similar tool when finishing inside angles as well. With a host of popular outside corner materials that do not need "coating", these tools are not huge movers - yet, when you need one... you need one. I suppose if you were knocking down texture on outside corners, a tools like this would work ok for that too. The bottom line is... these are small, stainless steel, outside corner tools that are versatile in their usage. You might find them handy for your own creative usage.

If anyone in here has every used one, please share your thoughts. Take care.

-B


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

walltools said:


> Hey JustMe,
> 
> Sorry it's taken me a couple days to jump in and reply. Thanks for the question. The tools your are inquiring about are Advance Outside Corner Tools. These tools are designed to fit a variety of outer radius dimensions (most popular being the 90 degree, and 1/2 bullnose) of all types of bead - tape-on, paper faced, etc. These tools come in handy when you need to finish the outside face of the bead or angle. I've seen many finishers use a similar tool when finishing inside angles as well. With a host of popular outside corner materials that do not need "coating", these tools are not huge movers - yet, when you need one... you need one. I suppose if you were knocking down texture on outside corners, a tools like this would work ok for that too. The bottom line is... these are small, stainless steel, outside corner tools that are versatile in their usage. You might find them handy for your own creative usage.
> 
> ...


On the American Clay job I did recently, I wound up using my rubber Bullnose cleaner to smooth a few baby-bullnose corners, and one of these tools would have been much, much better. I can see using them when you're giving a solid coat to all surfaces, or when your doing a trowel texture and want it to be flawless at the outside corners. I'd buy one. However, about the time I would need it, it would already be too late and I'd have to wing it....again.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> On the American Clay job I did recently, I wound up using my rubber Bullnose cleaner to smooth a few baby-bullnose corners, and one of these tools would have been much, much better. I can see using them when you're giving a solid coat to all surfaces, or when your doing a trowel texture and want it to be flawless at the outside corners. I'd buy one. However, about the time I would need it, it would already be too late and I'd have to wing it....again.


Yes, these work well for baby bull or regular bullnose. With such a variety of radius options, Advance has a tool for just about every radius you may need. Nice little tool to have when doing hand work. Thanks for the comments Slim. 

Advance has some great in-house manufacturing capabilities too guys. I don't want to speak out of turn here, but I don't think it's a stretch to say... Advance is always open to hearing your ideas. This little tool gets me thinking about creating custom angle tools, and adjustable angle tools and a whole host of different things. Send your ideas to Deanne (who has posted in this thread.) She's great to work with, and I know she will always do what she can for you.

Take care.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

walltools said:


> Yes, these work well for baby bull or regular bullnose. With such a variety of radius options, Advance has a tool for just about every radius you may need. Nice little tool to have when doing hand work. Thanks for the comments Slim.
> 
> Advance has some great in-house manufacturing capabilities too guys. I don't want to speak out of turn here, but I don't think it's a stretch to say... Advance is always open to hearing your ideas. This little tool gets me thinking about creating custom angle tools, and adjustable angle tools and a whole host of different things. Send your ideas to Deanne (who has posted in this thread.) She's great to work with, and I know she will always do what she can for you.
> 
> Take care.


The real question is....do you sell them in a kit where you get a reduced price for the lot? Or.....how about having one handle with interchangeable blades? I would be interested in either one (or both) of those options.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> Hey JustMe,
> 
> Sorry it's taken me a couple days to jump in and reply. Thanks for the question. The tools your are inquiring about are Advance Outside Corner Tools. These tools are designed to fit a variety of outer radius dimensions (most popular being the 90 degree, and 1/2 bullnose) of all types of bead - tape-on, paper faced, etc. These tools come in handy when you need to finish the outside face of the bead or angle. I've seen many finishers use a similar tool when finishing inside angles as well. With a host of popular outside corner materials that do not need "coating", these tools are not huge movers - yet, when you need one... you need one. I suppose if you were knocking down texture on outside corners, a tools like this would work ok for that too. The bottom line is... these are small, stainless steel, outside corner tools that are versatile in their usage. You might find them handy for your own creative usage.


Probably not what would work in my particular situation, but now I know. Thanks for the (complete) reply, Brandon.



walltools said:


> Advance has some great in-house manufacturing capabilities too guys. I don't want to speak out of turn here, but I don't think it's a stretch to say... Advance is always open to hearing your ideas. This little tool gets me thinking about creating custom angle tools, and adjustable angle tools and a whole host of different things. Send your ideas to Deanne (who has posted in this thread.) She's great to work with, and I know she will always do what she can for you.


DeAnne did mention about looking for new tool ideas when I called her about their tool giveaway.

I don't know if some things I've been working on lately would fit their tool direction/tool lineup. Any thoughts about where to best send my 'cobotic' (not 'robotic', but more like 'power assist') tool designs?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> DeAnne did mention about looking for new tool ideas when I called her about their tool giveaway.
> I don't know if some things I've been working on lately would fit their tool direction/tool lineup. Any thoughts about where to best send my 'cobotic' (not 'robotic', but more like 'power assist') tool designs?


You've got to have working prototypes that people can test.
I would suggest having the guys here try them and give an evaluation. That will give DeAnne and distributors evidence of a marketable item.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> The real question is....do you sell them in a kit where you get a reduced price for the lot? Or.....how about having one handle with interchangeable blades? I would be interested in either one (or both) of those options.


 I suggest picking and choosing the radius options you are interested in and adding them to the shopping cart, along with anything else you need. Then apply our DrywallTalk discount code in the shopping cart to save 10%. Enter code: drywalltalk10


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Probably not what would work in my particular situation, but now I know. Thanks for the (complete) reply, Brandon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My door is always open to you. I have consulted others in the past regarding their ideas and innovations, and I am happy to help where I can. Call me at Wall Tools... 877-WAL-TOOL. Talk to you soon.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> You've got to have working prototypes that people can test.
> I would suggest having the guys here try them and give an evaluation. That will give DeAnne and distributors evidence of a marketable item.


Thanks, Rick. I do have some rough prototypes I was testing the other day. They gave me 'hope' enough that I'm going to upgrade them further.

As for the guys here testing them, what do they know. 

Just kidding.

====

A P.S.: I was talking with my company's head taper the other week about some new tool, and he said he wouldn't be interested in it. I told him that wasn't surprising, because he's an anamoly. VEry good at what he does, at least as compared to most other tapers I know.

I also told him that for every one like him, there's 30-40 more who aren't as good, as fast, and that it was those who the product would more appeal to. It would help them to level the playing field with guys like him.

I'm wondering if that is what you might find here with some of the evaluations. Guys 'too good' as compared to the majority. Which could 'skew' the evaluation.

Another possible problem is what I call the '2 finger typing' problem. People get good at 2 finger typing, and when you try to show them a way to potentially 10 finger type (even if the way still isn't the best way yet to type with 10 fingers), they don't like it, because they're so used to 2 finger typing, and are good at it (an example: I'm the only one in the company with a PC sander. I run it during those times when it seems to make sense enough to. The head taper I mentioned tried one once, on a small part of a large job, and says they're junk, based on his trial. So he won't use one at anytime). Changing over can be a problem for those who've been used to doing something in a certain way for a long time.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Rick. I do have some rough prototypes I was testing the other day. They gave me 'hope' enough that I'm going to upgrade them further.
> 
> As for the guys here testing them, what do they know.
> 
> ...


In respect for Advance I'm going to move this over to the 'Looking for help..." thread about our new products. See you there JustMe.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Rick. I do have some rough prototypes I was testing the other day. They gave me 'hope' enough that I'm going to upgrade them further.
> 
> As for the guys here testing them, what do they know.
> 
> ...


:hammer: hit that one right on the nail

rebel


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sure,pick on the guys who type with 2 fingers
to me,taping is one of those trades where you can do it or not.I would hate to count the amount of guys I've trained.some guys just seem clumsy at it ,while others pick up on it real fast.seems to be the ones with artistic flair.
I compare it to teaching guys guitar ,some have a feel for it,some are just music stupid.
you can put all the tools you want in some guys hands,and they just don't seem to have a knack for them.
imo


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> In respect for Advance I'm going to move this over to the 'Looking for help..." thread about our new products. See you there JustMe.


For readers following this:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/looking-help-testing-new-tools-520/index20/#post18509




2buckcanuck said:


> sure,pick on the guys who type with 2 fingers
> to me,taping is one of those trades where you can do it or not.I would hate to count the amount of guys I've trained.some guys just seem clumsy at it ,while others pick up on it real fast.seems to be the ones with artistic flair.
> I compare it to teaching guys guitar ,some have a feel for it,some are just music stupid.
> you can put all the tools you want in some guys hands,and they just don't seem to have a knack for them.
> imo


If you want clumsy, you should've seen the last one I partially trained. Haven't seen someone like that in the industry yet who was so awkwardly built. About the only thing he had going for him was his height. But I got him doing okay on some things, when some of the others gave up on him. But my background in things like cognitive psych (how we think, remember, process info, ......) helps me. And my at one time teaching instruments like guitar.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DeAnne,

A note to let you know the tools showed up the other day. The pan, with the rounded corners, is going to the company's top taper, because he was telling me the other week about how the thumb of his pan carrying hand has started to tingle at times, even when not taping. I told him it might be because the more square corners of the pans he's been using could be bothering a nerve. Maybe your new pan might offer some relief(?) A new ergonomic angle to use in marketing such pans?

I'm going to compare the knives to the newer Sheetrock Matrix ones I've been trying the last while. See how they work against them.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like their pan with the rubber on the bottom. Not so sure I like the rounded corners. A little tougher to get used to cleaning out. Still nice pan. And their bucket scoop is fantastic! The kinves are built for a smaller hand, I think. Am having trouble getting used to them. They are very well built. Since they make a fair amount of private label, I see Menards carries their pan and their knives are real close in handle design and blade placement. I'm a bettin'...... But I would prefer to buy from Brandon at Wall Tools! :thumbsup: He carries their full line of tools.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally got a chance to use my new set of Advanced handtools. Very nice. All my co-workers are jealous. Thanks Deanne and advanced


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

walltools said:


> My door is always open to you. I have consulted others in the past regarding their ideas and innovations, and I am happy to help where I can. Call me at Wall Tools... 877-WAL-TOOL. Talk to you soon.


We whole heartedly support WallTools for finding innovative products.
I've done the research and several of the other online sellers have hoops to jump through for the mfr. Some demand more profit then the mfr makes.


:thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I like their pan with the rubber on the bottom. Not so sure I like the rounded corners. A little tougher to get used to cleaning out. Still nice pan. And their bucket scoop is fantastic! The kinves are built for a smaller hand, I think. Am having trouble getting used to them. They are very well built. Since they make a fair amount of private label, I see Menards carries their pan and their knives are real close in handle design and blade placement. I'm a bettin'...... But I would prefer to buy from Brandon at Wall Tools! :thumbsup: He carries their full line of tools.


 The Cool Grip II Taping Knives have a smaller handle than the original Cool Grip (which has a larger handle similar to the bigger textured handle knives out there.) Guys really like the Cool Grip. The best part about these knives are the fact that they are straight and precise. Having a comfortable, ergonomic grip is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

JustMe said:


> DeAnne,
> 
> A note to let you know the tools showed up the other day. The pan, with the rounded corners, is going to the company's top taper, because he was telling me the other week about how the thumb of his pan carrying hand has started to tingle at times, even when not taping. I told him it might be because the more square corners of the pans he's been using could be bothering a nerve. Maybe your new pan might offer some relief(?) A new ergonomic angle to use in marketing such pans?
> 
> I'm going to compare the knives to the newer Sheetrock Matrix ones I've been trying the last while. See how they work against them.


Hello JustMe,

Thank you for the sharing this story. I am eager to hear how this tapers thumb feels after using our round corner mud pan with grip. I also like your new marketing concept. The mud pan with the round corners fits the hand more naturally than the traditional square corner mud pan and the grip offers a secure grip without added pressure is what we have been told from many of the other tapers. Please let me know his feedback on the mud pan with grip and your feedback on our taping knives. 

Thanks again,
DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I like their pan with the rubber on the bottom. Not so sure I like the rounded corners. A little tougher to get used to cleaning out. Still nice pan. And their bucket scoop is fantastic! The kinves are built for a smaller hand, I think. Am having trouble getting used to them. They are very well built. Since they make a fair amount of private label, I see Menards carries their pan and their knives are real close in handle design and blade placement. I'm a bettin'...... But I would prefer to buy from Brandon at Wall Tools! :thumbsup: He carries their full line of tools.


Hello Tim,

We still sell a large amount of our traditional mud pans with the square corners. Advance likes to offer the professional a variety of choices. That is exactly why we offer the taping knives in the traditional handle size and also a smaller handle size to accommodate the different users.

Thanks for the feedback.

DeAnne


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good to know! Thank you! You have a great product! I didn't intend to sound negative. Sure hope I didn't!


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

boco said:


> Finally got a chance to use my new set of Advanced handtools. Very nice. All my co-workers are jealous. Thanks Deanne and advanced


Hello boco,

I'm glad to hear you received your new set of tools and that you like them. 

Thank you,
DeAnne


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You're welcome, DeAnne, and thank you for the tools.

I'm sitting with your pan in hand, and will give it to him tomorrow. I'll be seeing him then.

I have to say it does feel nice to hold. Nice quality as well. Kind of hoping his thumb is all better.


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Good to know! Thank you! You have a great product! I didn't intend to sound negative. Sure hope I didn't!


Good morning Tim,

You did not sound negative at all.

Happy Thanksgiving!

DeAnne


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're welcome, DeAnne, and thank you for the tools.
> 
> I'm sitting with your pan in hand, and will give it to him tomorrow. I'll be seeing him then.
> 
> I have to say it does feel nice to hold. Nice quality as well. Kind of hoping his thumb is all better.



JustMe,

Thanks again.

Happy Thanksgiving!
DeAnne


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Thanks DeAnne for the tools, They are all really nice quality!


Mudslinger,

I'm happy to hear you received our tools and that you like the quality. Our tools are made in the U.S.A. for the professional tradesmen like yourself. 

Thanks for the feedback.

DeAnne


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Others have probably experienced this.*

I called DeAnne asking her about the labels on the knives and pan I received. I told her that they are hard to remove and that you guys probably experienced the same thing. I thought a post to this thread would be the best way to address it for everyone.


DeAnne?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I gave up trying to remove the label. Decided it was like the label on a mattress. You'll go to jail if you remove it!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I called DeAnne asking her about the labels on the knives and pan I received. I told her that they are hard to remove and that you guys probably experienced the same thing. I thought a post to this thread would be the best way to address it for everyone.
> 
> 
> DeAnne?


That is funny because I looked at the labels this afternoon and thought they would be pretty difficult to get off.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hold a flame under the sticker to heat the glue ,the labels will peel right off .


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Pull the top part of the sticker off then paint thinners to remove the rest, or sometimes a window scraper will do the whole sticker if you get lucky.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Why is there no picture of these so called nice tools and this sticker thats so hard to get off


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

My mistake i found it


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Drywall_King said:


> Why is there no picture of these so called nice tools...


"...so called nice tools..." 

The proverbial "glass half empty."

:blink:


----------



## Advance Equipment (Nov 12, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I called DeAnne asking her about the labels on the knives and pan I received. I told her that they are hard to remove and that you guys probably experienced the same thing. I thought a post to this thread would be the best way to address it for everyone.
> 
> 
> DeAnne?


Hello Rick,

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. We order all our taping knife labels with removable adhesive because of this reason. I will contact our label supplier regarding this issue to make sure this is corrected. 

Thanks again.

DeAnne


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Advance Equipment said:


> Hello Rick,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to my attention. We order all our taping knife labels with removable adhesive because of this reason. I will contact our label supplier regarding this issue to make sure this is corrected.
> 
> ...


DeAnne, the order I just received the labels just peeled right off. My first impression was that they would not but it was a non issue.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I got mine a while back and the labels peeled off with another knife.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RAZOR BLADE. you sound like a bunch of puppys.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Weeny Puppies!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

moore said:


> RAZOR BLADE. you sound like a bunch of puppys.





Tim0282 said:


> Weeny Puppies!


Since I brought it up, I guess we know who you are talking about...

That was Great!!!

Good call guys!!!!!!:lol::brows::tt2::bangin:


----------



## texturemaker (Dec 14, 2009)

*Hand comb tools for drywall finishing effects*

As we are talking about tools for drywall how about the hand roll on method then using hand texturing (sometimes here in the UK called artexing) tools to create amazing comb work onto ceilings & walls. They can be used not just for the initial pattern to draw through the texture, but can be used to create amazing effects around the whole perimeter of the ceiling, the corners of the ceiling plus around the centre rose piece of the ceiling too. These finished drywall textures are compete works of art once completed professionally. 

Just thought I would mention tools like this just in case any drywall pros are missing out.

Regards Dale :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Texture maker,

found one of your vids, AMAZING work!!
I saw this recently, don't remember if it was linked to in here or not.


----------



## texturemaker (Dec 14, 2009)

*Creating amazing & unique drywall finish 'COMB' patterns*

Hi fr8train

Thank you for the link show of some of my comb work using drywall texture as a finish.

The art is truly amazing & the concept is taking off like crazy in the States & Canada but practice & patience & persistence pays off when first attempting comb art & effects.

I noticed that the tools were minimum for creating actual patterns onto ceilings & walls so I thought I would introduce another method in the form of texturing combs, also, as these are quite expensive shipped to the States & Canada I now offer the templates, plans & instructional downloadable guide titled 'Comb Making Kit' at a fraction of the cost compared to purchasing them ready made, to all that are handy with a few basic tools such as a hand saw, & a pair of scissors.

Have a nice day.
Regards Dale


----------

